# WOC: Fresh Brew



## Miss Virtue (Apr 3, 2009)

Hiya!

Again I'm asking for your much appreciated help and input. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I swatched Fresh Brew l/s when I attended the HK pre-release event and didn't think much of it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but now I've changed my mind. 

It didn't grab me, infact I was actually turn off by it! But that was before I thought about it as a nude, for some reason it just seem like a possibility, at least not till now. I was therefore wondering if any of you lovely specktrettes could swatched it again for me (if/where possible I'd rather see it worn on the lips) and post it here. (I don't mind if you include combos with it either)

Thanks in advance xXx


----------



## Blushbaby (Apr 3, 2009)

Sup girl,

I wear it loads. I usually wear Chestnut or Hodgepodge l/l with it and blot it for a muted nude look. Revlon's Coffee Gleam would look nice over the top (I know it's your fave). I can take a pic for you ..my cam is crap at close ups but I'll try .

Bear with me ...

ETA; Sorry, my cam is acting up big time and I've just had an accident with a Barry M dazzle dust so have got blue friggin glitter all over my lense (don't ask!).


----------



## wonderdust (Apr 3, 2009)

I swatched this in Mac today and it looked lovely. I think it would be a really nice nude for me. Unfortunately they didn't have any in stock and it's sold out online. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Flipping heck £20 minimum on ebay. I think I might ring round a few Mac stores and try my luck there!


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 3, 2009)

I used to wear Fresh brew all the time even before HK....it is in the perm collection as well...I just fell out of love with it for some reason....it started to just look murky/muddy on my lips ... I tried it again last week...Still no go....But I haven't given up completely...I have a b/u of it for some reason..I must have loved it at one point


----------



## wonderdust (Apr 6, 2009)

I never realised it was a perm item. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Indian Barbie (Apr 6, 2009)

i love it!!!! perfect with a smokey eye


----------



## HerShe (Apr 6, 2009)

Love Love Love Fresh Brew...when I was on a hunt for Siss I asked my fav MUA whats the next beset thing and she handed me this. I havent worn it in a while because I have a new love which is Touch but Fresh Brew is definitely my number 2 lipstick


----------



## Purplegloss9 (Apr 7, 2009)

Yes yes yes...ladies I am soo a lover of Fresh Brew as well....I'm new to it too...when I would first see it at the counter I was like..."who the heck would wear that muddy, ashy grey color?".....yeah. Its gorgeous! I love it! I wear it with chestnut/ cork liner, with this awesome nude gloss by Bonnebell, or OhBaby (looks awesome) or Beau......yup...loves it.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'll give hodgepodge liner a try tho!


----------



## brownsuga lady (Apr 7, 2009)

Its one of my favorites. I've been loving it long before the HK collection...I did get a backup of it with the HK packaging though.


----------



## urbanD0LL (Apr 8, 2009)

i LOVE fresh brew . here's this pic of me wearing it :
http://photos-h.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos..._3886770_n.jpg


----------



## aziajs (Apr 8, 2009)

I am going to have to try it.


----------



## wonderdust (Apr 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_I am going to have to try it._

 
Yep me too! Might head to Mac a little later.


----------



## mac_arp4ever (Apr 8, 2009)

i put fresh brew on my sister who is very darkskinned...it looked awesome on her...i put a little bit of florabundance l/g on top and it gave the perfect nude lip for her skintone...she has yet to return the lipstick lol


----------



## MissResha (Apr 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *urbanD0LL* 

 
_i LOVE fresh brew . here's this pic of me wearing it :
http://photos-h.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos..._3886770_n.jpg_

 

you are gorgeous

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_I am going to have to try it._

 

basically! i didnt think it was gonna be all that but it looks like i need to buy it now. DAMMIT!!!


----------



## urbanD0LL (Apr 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_you are gorgeous

_

 
thank you so much , and so are you !


----------



## SassyMochaJess (Apr 15, 2009)

I'm also a fresh brew lover, I wear it alone or any sheer colored gloss over it. A must have for dark skinned gals. NW45~


----------



## MissResha (Apr 15, 2009)

omg so i bought it

and as soon as i started putting it on. it broke.

i just cussed out SOMEONE. im sure SOMEONE heard me LMAO. i am so pissed. WTF.


----------



## niknacnikki69 (Apr 16, 2009)

I swatched it last week at my Mac store but didn't get it because I still have a bit of 'mellowing' lip lacquer that looks exactly like it. As soon as that is finish I am getting that fresh brew. Mellowing better finish soon. Maybe I should drink it...lol.


----------



## nonchalantbeaut (Apr 16, 2009)

I swatched fresh brew when I went to purshase my Hello Kitty stuff and didn't think it would work too well, but decided I would try it later since it is permenent. I just went back and tried it again and bought it after seeing this thread. I love it. It's a good nude that don't just blend into your skin and face. I use it with chestnut lip pencil. I'm going to try it with cork lip pencil too.


----------



## stldivastyle (Apr 16, 2009)

jus bought one yesterday.. loves it!!!! it didnt do anything for me until i put it on.. looks great with a sheer gloss on top. 


NC45


----------



## blazeno.8 (Apr 16, 2009)

If you think Fresh Brew is too cool, try Touch.  It's pinker, but it's still a nice neutral lip color.


----------



## brownsuga lady (Apr 16, 2009)

Here's a pic of me rockin' fresh brew...


----------



## misha5150 (Apr 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *brownsuga lady* 

 
_Here's a pic of me rockin' fresh brew...




_

 
WOW that looks GREAT on you!!  I was thinking about buying it and getting a liner to use with it but I purchased Viva Glam V instead which is also a great nudie color for my pigmented lips. I think my next l/s will be Fresh Brew though.


----------



## blazeno.8 (Apr 17, 2009)

^^ Very beautiful!  What blush are you wearing?


----------



## doomkitteh (Apr 17, 2009)

That Fresh Brew just looks amazing, I need it now.


----------



## 1QTPie (Apr 17, 2009)

I wear Fresh Brew constantly. I pair it a lot of times with Mad Cap or Chai lipglasses.  Fresh Brew is great !


----------



## brownsuga lady (Apr 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *misha5150* 

 
_WOW that looks GREAT on you!! I was thinking about buying it and getting a liner to use with it but I purchased Viva Glam V instead which is also a great nudie color for my pigmented lips. I think my next l/s will be Fresh Brew though._

 
Thank you!!

Get it! You won't be disappointed. I have pigmented lips as well. I think I have cork liner on with it in the pic.


----------



## brownsuga lady (Apr 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blazeno.8* 

 
_^^ Very beautiful! What blush are you wearing?_

 
Thank you! Giiirrrl...that's my favorite blush...MAC Virgin Isle cream colour base (Pro)...its not on the site anymore so I believe they discontinued it but some people have called Pro stores to have it shipped to them and some still have it in stock. 

I did a review/post on my blog about it: *Milan Rouge: New Series!! Milan's Rouge Mondays*


----------



## brownsuga lady (Apr 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *1QTPie* 

 
_I wear Fresh Brew constantly. I pair it a lot of times with Mad Cap or Chai lipglasses. Fresh Brew is great !_

 
I do the same! Great combos!


----------



## uabiola (May 3, 2009)

I couldnt get Fresh Brew to work for me!  Bought it, hated it, made my lips look pale, returned it the next day!


----------



## GlamQueen21 (May 3, 2009)

Now I'm tempted to get Fresh Brew l/s! I've been eyeing on that lipstick for sometime and I do want to get it!


----------



## TISH1124 (May 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *uabiola* 

 
_I couldnt get Fresh Brew to work for me! Bought it, hated it, made my lips look pale, returned it the next day!_

 
I tried it again last week....Yep it's a No Go for me as well....Not sure what I loved about it when I 1st got it over a year ago...Just looks muddy on my tone...Maybe because I have non pigmented lips and it just looks weird on me


----------



## yepanotherone (May 4, 2009)

i love it also. i have very pink, nonpigmented lips. it still looks great. i try to rotate lipstick since i have so much but i keep coming back to it


----------



## makeupD0LL (May 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HerShe* 

 
_Love Love Love Fresh Brew...when I was on a hunt for Siss I asked my fav MUA whats the next beset thing and she handed me this. I havent worn it in a while because I have a new love which is Touch but Fresh Brew is definitely my number 2 lipstick 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I LOVE touch too. Great for a nude lip.


----------



## TISH1124 (May 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *yepanotherone* 

 
_i love it also. i have very pink, nonpigmented lips. it still looks great. i try to rotate lipstick since i have so much but i keep coming back to it_

 
If you have very pink lips they are very pigmented...That may be the difference...My lips have no color...Well Blue when i get cold...very non-pigmented


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Jan 12, 2010)

Found this thread last night! Bought and really like Fresh Brew today! Thank you ladies!


----------



## Film_Noir (Jan 20, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *urbanD0LL* 

 
_i LOVE fresh brew . here's this pic of me wearing it :
http://photos-h.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos..._3886770_n.jpg_

 
That looks great on you!


----------



## L281173 (Jan 24, 2010)

I have fresh brew, but I am more of a Shitaki Lipstick fan.  I layer lots of colors over it.


----------



## Film_Noir (Jan 24, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *L281173* 

 
_I have fresh brew, but I am more of a Shitaki Lipstick fan.  I layer lots of colors over it._

 
Shitaki is a great one too!  I think I layered Beaux lustreglass over it once, I do so many looks it's hard for me to keep up at times.


----------



## L281173 (Jan 31, 2010)

I love to wear the Style Black Black Gloss over Shitaki.  Many of the lipglasses look stunning over the Shitaki Lipstick


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Feb 2, 2010)

Fresh Brew has become my leading lady in my daily look. I pair it with So This Season l/g and I get a soft "jelly" juicy plum look-so SEXY!


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Feb 12, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Goat Goat Etc.* 

 
_Fresh Brew has become my leading lady in my daily look. I pair it with So This Season l/g and I get a soft "jelly" juicy plum look-so SEXY!_

 
I'm really wearing my Fresh Brew l/s down to nothing--it's gonna be the first l/s I B2M! And first product I use up within just a month or two!

Rec: Pair this with Electric Fuchsia l/g from Spring Colour Forecast for a soft rosey pink! Pure allure!


----------



## Kenna23 (Feb 12, 2010)

now ladies you make me want to get fresh brew man my list grown just this week. i think my list from mac for the last 3 collections is about 200.00 and i am adding more everyday. i think i need a three job to just for MAC!!!!


----------



## bad girl glam (Apr 23, 2010)

i finally tried it on yesterday.  by itself, i look like a dry mouth crackhead, but when i used it with Cork liner, it was perfect!


----------



## makeupNdesign (Apr 23, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *urbanD0LL* 

 
_i LOVE fresh brew . here's this pic of me wearing it :
http://photos-h.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos..._3886770_n.jpg_

 
Looks fabulous on you!


----------



## lenchen (Apr 23, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *1QTPie* 

 
_I wear Fresh Brew constantly. I pair it a lot of times with Mad Cap or Chai lipglasses.  Fresh Brew is great !_

 
same here!


----------



## she (Apr 23, 2010)

i'm wondering if it is comparable to peachstock in any way? must try.


----------



## DigitalRain (Apr 23, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_omg so i bought it

and as soon as i started putting it on. it broke.

i just cussed out SOMEONE. im sure SOMEONE heard me LMAO. i am so pissed. WTF._

 
I wonder if its just the texture of this lipstick. My broke at the base inside the tube as soon as I got it.


----------



## DigitalRain (Apr 23, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *she* 

 
_i'm wondering if it is comparable to peachstock in any way? must try._

 
Its not. Fresh Brew is more of a taupe neutral.


----------



## shontay07108 (Apr 23, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *urbanD0LL* 

 
_i LOVE fresh brew . here's this pic of me wearing it :
http://photos-h.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos..._3886770_n.jpg_

 
Stunning! I will have to buy this lipstick tomorrow.

I swatched it some time ago and thought it was too muddy, but it may just work on my hand.


----------



## m_3 (Apr 23, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *1QTPie* 

 
_I wear Fresh Brew constantly. I pair it a lot of times with Mad Cap or Chai lipglasses. Fresh Brew is great !_

 
So do I! Fresh Brew was the first lipstick that I bought from MAC and I first I realized why some people here on Specktra call it Fresh Poo. Then I paired it with Chestnut lipliner and Mad Cap lipglass and it totally changed for me.


----------



## Foxxydiva (May 10, 2010)

I tried to love this but it didn't work for me. Got Photo instead.


----------



## QueenOfSnark (May 10, 2010)

I may have to try this, but it seems VERY similar to Revealing l/g. Are there any differences color-wise? I'm NC45.


----------



## sss215 (May 10, 2010)

I have to see about fresh brew.  i like shitake though.


----------

